# [gelöst] nvidia-drivers-275.09.07 3D Beschleunigung fehlt?

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, 

ich bin gestern auf den Treiber nvidia-drivers-275.09.07 umgestiegen, da der kde besser unterstützen soll.

PlayOnLinux (3.8.12) meldet beim Start

```
Sie scheinen keine 3D Beschleunigung zu besitzen!
```

Ich habe an der xorg.conf nichts geändert. Daran sollte es nicht liegen. 

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

    GL_NV_path_rendering, GL_NV_pixel_data_range, GL_NV_point_sprite,
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ glxgears

25148 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5029.179 FPS

23504 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4700.450 FPS

26603 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5320.170 FPS

23862 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4772.364 FPS

28144 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5627.063 FPS

12977 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2594.930 FPS

13160 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2631.966 FPS

13705 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2740.806 FPS

16792 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3358.141 FPS

14297 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2859.370 FPS
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

Was könnte da nicht stimmen ?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Mon Jun 27, 2011 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xraver

Bist du in der video Gruppe?

----------

## flammenflitzer

ja

```
groups olaf

daemon disk lp wheel floppy mail news uucp audio cdrom tape video cdrw usb users messagebus crontab haldaemon plugdev games lpadmin mysql beagleindex at vboxusers qemu cron vmware tor realtime cdemu netdev avahi himerge scanner olaf
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Vielleicht PlayOnLinux neu bauen?

Da andere Anwendungen ja kein Problem haben die 3d-Beschleunigung zu verwenden liegt es vielleicht doch an deinem Wine/PlayOnLinux Build/Einstellungen.

Bei mir gibt es mit dem Treiber keine Probleme.

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich hab mir gestern mal playonlinux installiert nachdem ich den besagten nvidia treiber in der version schon installiert hatte. bekomme beim starten auch die fehlermeldung. scheint aber ein "false negative" zu sein, denn 3d spiele scheinen davon nicht beeinflusst zu sein.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich setzte das mal auf gelöst.

Danke

----------

